# Impressions of 1DX & 500mm f/4L EF IS II



## Duade Paton (Jul 15, 2012)

Gday all, long time lurker on these forums. I got to try out the 1DX & 500mm f/4L EF IS II + 1.4 tele last weekend and thought I would share some images. You can read my thoughts and see more images here http://www.duadepaton.com/eos-1d-x-500mm-f4l-ef-is-ii/ I am happy to answer and questions anyone may have. 




Jacky Winter (Microeca fascinans)
Canon EOS-1D X and 500mm f/4L EF IS II + 1.4Tele @ F9 1/200 ISO400 700mm +0.7exp




Eurasian Coot (Fulica atra)
Canon EOS-1D X and 500mm f/4L EF IS II + 1.4Tele @ F7.1 1/1000 ISO2500 700mm +0.7exp, Handheld.




Jacky Winter (Microeca fascinans)
Tripod,Canon EOS-1D X and 500mm f/4L EF IS II + 1.4Tele @ F8 1/1600 ISO400 700mm 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## victorwol (Jul 15, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful!!! Does the autofocus works? They look so sharp! Are crops or you posted the full frame?


----------



## Duade Paton (Jul 15, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Absolutely wonderful!!! Does the autofocus works? They look so sharp! Are crops or you posted the full frame?


Thank you, the autofocus was quick and accurate. Having all the focus points to select from was excellent and gave me greater flexibility when composing a shot. They have all been cropped by various amounts.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. These pics are wonderful.


----------



## Duade Paton (Jul 19, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Thank you for sharing. These pics are wonderful.



No problem, I am glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jul 21, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2012)

Duade Paton said:


> ......................... You can read my thoughts and see more images here http://www.duadepaton.com/eos-1d-x-500mm-f4l-ef-is-ii/




I read your article. Thank you for sharing some real life experience with 1D X. Great shots!


----------



## Duade Paton (Jul 21, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> Great pics!


Thank you.



Menace said:


> Thank you for sharing.


No problem.



candyman said:


> I read your article. Thank you for sharing some real life experience with 1D X. Great shots!


Thanks, glad you enjoyed it.


----------

